# What Kit.



## Exige Boy (May 31, 2006)

What camers and kit do you all use then ???

I will start.

Nikon D70 (SLR)
Nikon 18-70 DX (kit lens)
Nikon 50mm 1.8 (very good and cheap)
Nikon 70-200 vr (very very good but not cheap)
Nikon SB800 (flash)
Manfrotto 055 pro B (im no pro  )
Manfrotto 468 RC2 (ball head)
2 x 1gb SanDisk cards

Want 

Nikon 10.5mm fisheye next


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

Canon EOS 5D
Canon 24-105mm IS USM
Canon EF 70-200mm IS USM L
Canon 100mm Macro USM
Canon MT-24EX Macro Ring Flash
Canon Extender 1.4x II
Canon Extender 2.0x II
Kenko Extender Tubes
Lots of Cokin & Hoya Filters
Manfrotto 190CLB
Manfrotto xxxxRC2 Ball Head (can I hell remember the model number)
TN803C Timer Remote
And a partridge in a pear tree. 

Want:

Canon EF 300mm f/2.8 L IS Image Stabilizer USM (Next Month)
Canon MPE65 - To replace the 100mm Macro Lens once I outgrow it (rapidly)
Canon EF 400mm f/2.8 L IS Image Stabilizer USM Telephoto Autofocus Lens ** Can never justify the cost for this lens 5.5k *


----------



## Mike Graham (May 18, 2006)

Quite simple, Kodak P880, that is all i need


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

A cheap canon compact lol

Want: All of the above!!!


----------



## BerraST (Apr 25, 2006)

Canon 300d

Kit lens
Nifty fifty 1.8
Sigma 2.8 70-200
2x converter


----------



## chowy (Apr 24, 2006)

Canon 300D
Canon EFS 18-55
Canon EF 75-300 USM


----------



## Spammy (Oct 30, 2005)

Nikon D200
Nikon D50
Nikon 24-85mm F3.5-4.5 AF-S
Sigma 100-300mm F4
Sigma 20mm F1.8
Nikon 50mm F1.8
Tamron 90mm F2.8 Macro (Amazing lens!)
Nikon SB-800 (Flash)
Velbon Sherba 250 Tripod
4gb of various SD
2gb of various CF

PS: To the guy with the 70-200mm VR, if you fancy selling then give me a PM


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Canon Powershot Pro 1 
Hoya Circular Polorizer
L-series lens 28-200mm
2GB CF card
one travel tripod
one lager tri-pod
enough to keep me happy


----------



## Exige Boy (May 31, 2006)

> Canon EF 400mm f/2.8 L IS Image Stabilizer USM Telephoto Autofocus Lens ** Can never justify the cost for this lens 5.5k *


£5.500 

Spammy what do you think of the D200?? i almost bought one when they first came out but had a change of mind.
Oh and the VR is not for sale


----------



## Spammy (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm pretty pleased with the D200, only had it about 3 weeks but it feels a lot more solid than the D50, obviously more megapixels, I can now shoot raw and fine jpeg at the same time. Noise seems to be slightly worse at 1600 than the D50? Not done a direct comparison yet though. Overall, a very decent camera at a very decent price.


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

Spammy said:


> PS: To the guy with the 70-200mm VR, if you fancy selling then give me a PM


Hmm if you are serious..

http://www.amateurphotographer.com/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/326069/an/0/page/0#326069


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Canon EOS 1D MarkIIn
Canon EOS 5D.
Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM.
Canon MPE65 f/2.8 5X macro
Canon 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM
Canon 24-105mmf/4 L IS USM
Canon 17-40 f/4 L USM 
Canon TS-E 45mm f/2.8
Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6 L IS USM (I am selling this lens if any of you are interested)
Canon EF 400mm f/2.8 L IS USM
Canon Extender 2.0x II
Jessop Extender Tubes
Canon EX 550
Canon Macro Twin Lite 24-ex
Canon Angle Finder C.
Canon Timer Remote Controller TC-80N3
Manfrotto 055 cl.
Manfrotto 131D extension boom
Manfrotto 322RC2 Head
Manfrotto QTVR 303 head
4X Portaflash 336 Vm Flash heads. 2X portaflash wide angle slaves
Wide variety of Studio reflectors, umbrellas and soft boxes.
Sandisk Ultra II 2X 1GB and 3X 2GB.
Wide variety of Coking filters


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

You dont have much then.. :lol:

Hmm, I thought the 100-400mm was a decent bit of kit; any reasons for the sale? Also how much are you looking for as I could do with a workhorse lens for longer shots? 

Finally, I'm after the Type C anglefinder which will be used mainly for macro shots - do you think its a worthwhile purchase or do you never use it? Also, is the angle finder adjustable in terms of angle placement?

Thanks!

Best regards,

Mark

ps the 5D is a great camera but the vignetting is starting to p*ss me off.



IGADIZ said:


> Canon EOS 1D MarkIIn
> Canon EOS 5D.
> Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM.
> Canon MPE65 f/2.8 5X macro
> ...


----------



## Exige Boy (May 31, 2006)

> Canon EOS 1D MarkIIn
> Canon EOS 5D.
> Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM.
> Canon MPE65 f/2.8 5X macro
> ...


LOL good going there :thumb:


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Exige Boy said:


> LOL good going there :thumb:


 LOL ..Yeah ..it took years to collect the lenses, (even more years to calm the missus down) the cameras are only a few months old..(sold the old ones to get them). and the 400 f/2.8 is on order (not with me yet) I can´t wait to get my hands on that one.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Razor said:


> You dont have much then.. :lol:
> 
> Hmm, I thought the 100-400mm was a decent bit of kit; any reasons for the sale? Also how much are you looking for as I could do with a workhorse lens for longer shots?
> 
> ...


The angle finder is essential for the MPE 65. As this lens is manual focus, the angle is fixed at 90 degrees but it can be rotated.
I am selling the 100-400 because I've got the 400 f/2.8 on order. So it has to go.
Nothing wrong with it, I am looking to get 900 quid for it (cost new 1100).
Vignetting on the 5D is a pain but easy to correct in Photoshop.
Ivan

Ps: If you are serious about the 400 f/2.8 try here 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Canon-EF-400m...7592491410QQcategoryZ4687QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I buy most of my gear from these guys... very reliable, and they pay you back any import tax (if stated in the description). It takes a bit of time to get the stuff, but the savings are impressive.
Although I would rather you bought my 100-400, (need the money to keep the missus half happy lol)


----------



## andrew_rs225 (Jan 29, 2006)

Razor and Igadiz: impressive selection of kit there -I'm jealous 
Actually I'm curious too - what do you take photos of? That is quite a wide range of equipment. Professional use?

Mine:
Canon EOS 350D
Canon 17-55mm USM
Canon 75-300mm USM
Sigma 105mm EX DG Macro
Cobra tripod - needs changing - who can recommend an affordable and good tripod?

Andrew
http://www.pbase.com/ajfarmer


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

No I just use it as a hobby, I've never really had a 'hobby' before (never had time either) so I decided to take one up.

Normally I will try and go in and get something that is pretty good to start with as I'm a firm believer of get the best as opposed to starting low down and then spending considerably more replacing your kit/whatever until you are satisfied with what you have. False economy in my opinion.

'As for people who say but it will have loads of features you won't know how to use!' Well thats fine too because I just won't use them until I'm ready to. :lol:

At the moment I am focusing (pun fully intended) on Macro photography as it is definitely my favourite at the moment. Just managed to acquire myself a Giotto Innovator that is an invaulable tripod for macro stuff.

Mark


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Like Razor has said.
I am a firm believer in getting the best you can afford.
I do the odd freelance stuff, but I am not a pro…. Yet


----------



## Crunch70 (Jul 2, 2006)

Canon EOS 350D
Canon 17-55mm USM
Canon 90-300mm
Manfrotto 144B tripod


----------



## Richard (Feb 1, 2006)

Currently a KonicaMinolta A200 which I am really impressed with but since the Sony takeover I am thinking of getting shot for maybe a 350D before the A200 value plummets

Now I completely understand the buying the best as I got this one 9 months ago, and have started to take so many more shots that I am finding its limitations.......only worry is the cost of lenses that is super scary.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I only have a Fuji S304 as that is fine for 1 &2 meg pc pics but still retain my Nikon F601 with a 35-70 Nikkor a camera that can still outperform a shed load of more expensive ones and has yet to let me down, its my ability that sucks LMAO


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

I have a Nikon D70.

Still learning to use it though.


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Good kit you guys have got there :doublesho 

Mines:

Fuji S9500
1gb XD Mem card
LOADS of rechargeable batteries 

Want

to know how to use the dam thing


----------

